# Pex Ring Shear



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I never knew this existed. I always use a hack saw blade and hope I dont go too deep. Anyone have experience with this tool?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What I do is lock small vice grips on the crimped ear and rock and twist the ring till loose, slide it back off the fitting and this allows be to remove the pex freely with ring out of the way.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Huh, never tried that, may try it tomorrow. Sometimes I even use a grinder with one of those skinny blades


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh man guys... don't even do PEX without a decrimping tool.

But the one pictured? Haven't tried it. I have the one that slips in on the end.

You bear down on it once to cut the ring, then swivel it around like you are going to cut the ring on the other side. Instead it just pops the ring wide open and it falls off.

Then hit the PEX itself a few licks and it will fall right off too.

The best one has a little wheel you can adjust between 1/2" or 3/4" & 1".

Hate to say it, but I saw one at Blowes today for 25 bucks.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

22 post a pix, would like to see it even though I am going to try Rons way also


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

http://www.pexinfo.com/images/tooldecrimper-6x4.jpg










http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150269268402


----------



## se215 (Aug 10, 2008)

channell locks makes a cutter that works good
for cutting off pex rings


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I use that kindthat Usp45 shows. It cuts across the crimp ring. then give a twist and off it comes. I never did like doing the hacksaw trick.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I used to use a Dremel with a carbide wheel, but the crimp buster is invaluable. I haven't seen the one in the first picture - does it remove the PEX from the fitting too, like the Rex-Wheeler and others like it does?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

It just cuts the crimp. I apply a little heat to pull the pex off then trim that piece off. Sometimes I end up having to restart for another point where I have slack, but that just teaches me to be more careful.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

se215 said:


> channell locks makes a cutter that works good
> for cutting off pex rings


Looks like a nail puller I use!


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Those tile cutter snips look like they'd do the trick well too, I've had to use a pair of ***** that worked well...


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

I have both of the ones that 22 posted and usp posted. 22's is better because it can be used on copper pex fittings where the other ones will bend the copper fitting. also usp's needs a sharp blade and the blade breaks all the time.


----------



## Juice (Nov 17, 2008)

that ring breaker is awesome I have it and has saved me a few times


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

I keep a pair in the back of the van... it is faster to cut and go and trim the rings later. Or that spontaneous change of plans... it works great. Very nice to have around and a much better option than a hack saw and a busted knuckle. E-bay shows quite a few different models in a wide price range... Ours have paid for themselves several times. :thumbsup:

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...oval&hl=en&rlz=1T4DKUS_enUS335US336&sa=N&um=1


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have the pexcaliber model to cut the copper crimp rings off. I never make a mistake so they never really get used:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I have the pexcaliber model to cut the copper crimp rings off. I never make a mistake so they never really get used:laughing:



What that guy said.:thumbsup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I have the pexcaliber model to cut the copper crimp rings off. I never make a mistake so they never really get used:laughing:


I never have to worry about it because I use a quality pex product like Viega or Uponor. IMO all others are crap.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> I never have to worry about it because I use a quality pex product like Viega or Uponor. IMO all others are crap.


 I repair all types and to do that you need tools. IMO:whistling2:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I repair all types and to do that you need tools. IMO:whistling2:



I'm not buying tools for the other garbage out there and I refuse to touch it, why should I? Either put in a quality product or you get a repipe after the fact, it's just that simple.:whistling2:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ironranger said:


> I'm not buying tools for the other garbage out there and I refuse to touch it, why should I? Either put in a quality product or you get a repipe after the fact, it's just that simple.:whistling2:


That's your choice.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

that's the one use. works great. I recycle all my miscrimped and temp fittings with that. I've had the same bin of caps for like 5 years :laughing:.



22rifle said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150269268402


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> that's the one use. works great. I recycle all my miscrimped and temp fittings with that. I've had the same bin of caps for like 5 years :laughing:.


Thanks protech for making my point so clear. You know how many miscrimps I've had? ZERO, because I don't touch that garbage. How many "miscrimps" are out there that are Missed? How many are going to blow apart just like the old quest crap? Same exact system, just different pipe, no thank you very much.
Why in the world would you ven have to check to make sure it's crimped properly? That seems just assinine to me.

Yes it's my choice and it's my opinion.:thumbsup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

You don't have to check these :thumbsup::


----------



## jrplumbing74 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sometimes if I need just the fitting in a crunch I take my torch and just melt the pex away leaving me the fitting and crimp ring...... stupid what I have to do sometimes but it gets it done


----------



## gordon (Nov 2, 2010)

where can i buy these shear cutters

gordon


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

22rifle said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150269268402


I use this as well, I worry bout it scaring inside of fitting though. Another way that is easier yet is to take soldering torch and heat slightly, the pex will slide off fitting. ( use plyers duhhh):laughing:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

user823 said:


> You don't have to check these :thumbsup::


Those look like the Zurn crimp rings. Out here, almost nobody uses the solid copper rings, it is almost always either Zurn, Otiker, or the Uphonor expansion style fittings that are used.

With the Zurn or the Otiker, a guy can just grab the little "teat" with his crimpers, twist sharply, and the ring will break.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

greenscoutII said:


> Those look like the Zurn crimp rings. Out here, almost nobody uses the solid copper rings, it is almost always either Zurn, Otiker, or the Uphonor expansion style fittings that are used.
> 
> With the Zurn or the Otiker, a guy can just grab the little "teat" with his crimpers, twist sharply, and the ring will break.


 Those are Viega crimp rings. You either use a ratchet crimper or a Pro press machine to make those crimps. My question is though, what if you forget to crimp one instead of a miscrimp you can always forget one. Use uponor because you CAN'T get it together if it isn't right. There is no dry fitting because you expand the pipe.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

i use the ones mpsllc showed. have used most the other ones ,but these get the pipe off easily as well. haven't any expierience with press or expansion around here


----------

